# Discus Fish lay eggs but does not hatch



## MOK (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone has any idea why my Discus Fish eggs does not hatch?

It has been 14 times unsuccessful ...Aargh.... :fishGreen:

Twice they hatch but died within 2 to 3 days~!!!!

Help...............................


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

is the pair isolated?


----------



## MOK (Jul 25, 2009)

My discus pair are isolated in a bare 3ft tank with a ceramic cone, 1 air stone and a black sponge filter bubbling lots of air into the water...


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear friend,
Discus fish lay eggs without much difficulty but they often eat them or the eggs do not hatch.
The reason could be one or a combination.
First of all you don't know if your pair is fertile.One of them or both.
Second is your ph lower than 7? Preferably it should be 6.5 to 6.8
Third are you sure that there is no strong current when they spawn which could take the sperm away from the eggs?Discus fish generally need good filtration but no strong currents in their environment.
Also,check the nitrate of your water.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

you may read this article..
Discus Fish Care Secrets: HOW TO MAKE A DISCUS BREEDING ENVIRONMENT IN YOUR TANK


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good advice,however,many people have created almost the perfect environment for their discus fish,including myself,but have not succeeded in bringing up discus babies.
To keep them alive and bring them up is the most difficult stage.I have become suspicious that real breeders have some more secrets about them.
Don't get disappointed,I think it's the most challenging task for a discus lover.Keep on trying!


----------



## brock (Jul 17, 2010)

hi i think you should turn your filters down take air bubbler out thats what worked for me


----------



## demuddy (Sep 22, 2011)

spawn said:


> you may read this article..
> Discus Fish Care Secrets: HOW TO MAKE A DISCUS BREEDING ENVIRONMENT IN YOUR TANK


Wow, this article and the two links embedded within were really informational (despite the off English). The suggestions were very reasonable and made sense as far as chemistry went. I got the feeling this guy was one of those Malay breeders with a smattering of English letting the cat out of the their industrial secret bag. Very sensible suggestions.


----------

